# Caramelized Pear Custard



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is about the only way I eat pears folks
I take a cast Iron skillet and cook the 3 slice pears with 3 tbsp. sugar and 3 tbsp. unsalted butter till lightly caramelized. Mix together 1 1/2 cups heavy cream,2 eggs ,1 tbsp. vanilla ,2 tbsp. maple syrup or pear syrup or pancake syrup ,optional but essential 1 tbsp. rum ,brandy ,whiskey ,corn liquor and mix well add to pears and baked in a hot oven till custard sets ,15-25 minutes.
Great old for after dinner of a spicy dish or simply over vanilla ice cream after it comes out of the oven .This same dessert can be made with bananas or simply omit the custard and flambé (set on fire ) with a good moon shine. Also great with ice cream.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sounds very delicious. I'm wondering though it looks to be very sweet.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

What is corn liquer? Is it whiskey or a sweet liquer?
You should try making pear sauce. Made just like applesauce, but with pears. Goes great with pork. Granddaughter says it goes great with anything


----------

